# Prove the supernatural - Be rich and famous



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

I noticed like 95% of the people on here believes in superstitious things(hopefully it's because of their condition and not their general healthy minds, cause then it wouldnt be very healthy in the first place eh?).

Anyway, seriously, if there was any paranormal supernatural spiritual shit existing, it would have been proven.
First off I'll prove it simple: ALL spiritual motherfuckers want money, money for books, aura readings, past life regression, karma reading, karma healing, psychic predictions, tarot and all other nonesense.

James randi(randi.org) has offered 1million dollar for years now to the first person who can prove ANY paranormal event/skill. He has tested thousands and everyone has been disproven and proven to be either scams or self-deluded.

Now many will come forth and say "ofcourse many are scammer, the real ones dont want money".
This is fuckn removed-ribs-to-take-a-shit-in-their-own-mouths talk.

lets hypothize for a minute such selfless people ACTUALLY REALLY existed, why wouldn't they come forth and prove the world and make it a better place?
First they could donate the 1million to charity, and in the process actually PROVING something, make the 50% of the worlds atheist change their mind and follow spiritual life too?
So either side of the arguement the claimers come off as selfish *******.

The bottom line is: there has never ever existed any supernatural spiritual paranormal thing in the universe, and there is no hidden dimensions, astral planes or anything.
ITS ALL FUCKING PHYSICAL AND NATURAL. SO, why am I bothering to argue with nonstopfockedup retards?
Cause I wish theres hope for humanity, that one day we'll have peace and rationality on earth and that wont happen wth spiritual people claiming we should kill ourself while we're still alive.


----------



## christodenisto2 (Oct 13, 2007)

I too would like to see, or hear about, a provable paranormal experience.

I happen to keep an open mind, and believe that Ram Dass, for example, has experienced some sort of Universal Love.

But so much is unprovable or unproven, it is difficult to sort out real paranormal events from the fiction.

so if anyone has a useful website for me to look at, post it up please!


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

> The bottom line is: there has never ever existed any supernatural spiritual paranormal thing in the universe, and there is no hidden dimensions, astral planes or anything.


Science has not disproved other dimensions at all, in fact there are *theories* that support the hypothosis that parralell/other dimensions exsist. Im not even going to cliam to have a full understanding of them (im no physicist) but to claim that there is almost certainly no such thing as other dimensions is not something I think you can yet do, our science isn't advanced enough to disprove or prove it either way.

I think the best thing to do when consideriing other dimesnions is keep an open mind, and reliaze our conception of how our reality works is still in it's early stages of devolpment.

I reccomend Michio Kakus parralell worlds and hyperspace for interesting works on this subject (good books for explaining these kind of theories to the layman)


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Waassste of time

(you really can't challenge Ram Dass based on his spiritual beliefs if you aren't sure what his spiritual beliefs are. I did take a look at his website, but there doesn't seem to be much information available to people who don't want to pay $9/month for access.)

ITS NO UNIVERSAL LOVE, IT DOESNT EXIST, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE realize this.

LOVE IS A NATURAL EMOTION EVOLVED SO WE CAN FIND MATES, REPRODUCE.
IT'S EVOLVED TO TAKE CARE OF FAMILY SO OUR GENES CAN GO ON.

THERE IS NO ENERGY CALLED LOVE. ITS A EMOTION. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE stop having this stupid image in your heads that ENERGY is some sort of light or some shit....
ENERGY IS NOTHING BUT A MEASSURING METHOD, NewAge has really managed to screw people over this much? WOW humans are gullible primates


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

falling_free said:


> > The bottom line is: there has never ever existed any supernatural spiritual paranormal thing in the universe, and there is no hidden dimensions, astral planes or anything.
> 
> 
> Science has not disproved other dimensions at all, in fact there are *theories* that support the hypothosis that parralell/other dimensions exsist. Im not even going to cliam to have a full understanding of them (im no physicist) but to claim that there is almost certainly no such thing as other dimensions is not something I think you can yet do, our science isn't advanced enough to disprove or prove it either way.
> ...


wowowowowowowowowowowo, I KNEWWWWWWWWWWW i should have said in the first post "DO NOT TRY TO BRING IN MTHEORY AND QUANTUM MECHANICS IN TO THE PICTURE" but I figured people on here with knowledge about these theories would know they are in NO relation to the spiritual.

Since U HAD TO bring it up with ignorance I'll give it to ya, yeah, Mtheory/String theory is speculating, they made up 7 unproven unsupported straight asspull dimensions to fit their theory of gravity, ws the most researched physics theory for twenty years, but recent years it has died out and is being seen as the worst failure in science's history. Why? because its not even a theory, 30years studying experimenting lead to less than nothing, it lead to waste of money and time.

If you wanna know more about this fiasco read the book "Not even wrong"( a term used in science when shit is so bullshit, it cant even be called wrong )

http://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/ >> a lot of information about how these theories is pure bullshit

So nope, didn't get me here either


----------



## christodenisto2 (Oct 13, 2007)

The thing is Copeful, I know I had a kundalini experience two years ago.

I know I felt energy surging up my legs and spine for 4 days!
I know I had the feeling that there was something drilling into me at certain points on my body, EXACTLY where the chakras are supposed to be.
It sort of shifted from one point on my body to another - like from my forehead to my heart to my stomach, to my throat, back to my heart etc.
... for days.

I didn't sleep for four days and yet I felt totally energised the whole time - I was sweating profusely etc, and my body felt extremely hot for days!

On top of that my eyes kept trying to go involuntarily into my forehead, and I ended up in this deep trance state for a while.

The experience was very powerful, and it happened to me. It didn't just happen to some other new age 'healer' and I heard it second hand.
It happened to me.

So whatever people say, I am CERTAIN there are things that the medical community doesn't know about yet. Like kundalini experiences.

And if I know these kundalini experiences can happen to people, then I should keep an open mind about Universal Love, which some people seem to experience ALONG WITH their kundalini.

You say it is ALL shit. But you will never be able to prove that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

I have had kundalni experiences too, many times and I thought it for suuuure was something supernatural.

Again check out UG Krishnamurti.

Agan, the burden of proof is on the one making claims not the one dismissing them.
If you make claims, u need proof, got proof ? no.
Whjat you had was a subjective experience, powerful, UNDOUBTEDLY. I have had them myself, I thought I was goin insane.
The thing is, we can reproduce these experiences in people by stimulating parts of the brain, its BRAIN related, IT GOT NOTHING to do with supernatural bullshit at all


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

If you have a spiritual belief and you are confident in yourself, you don't need some scientist to tell you its right. We gain nothing from trying to force our beliefs on other people. If you don't believe it, that's fine, I'm not going to try to force you.

With science in its current state, there's absolutely no way you can prove anything spiritual. I've told you this before. Science is built from the ground up to discount subjective experience, so any scientific experiment will almost definately "disprove" a spiritual experience. That DOES NOT mean the spiritual experience is not valid. It means that science and spirituality AT THE PRESENT TIME are not congruent with each other. This CAN AND WILL change in the coming years.

Honestly, for someone like that man, it'll take people flying around, literally levitating objects and shapeshifting before his very eyes before he questions his belief. Even then he'll probably think he is hallucinating (which isn't "real") and his experiments will "disprove" the ability. Maybe we'll see in a couple of years 

In other words, seeing isn't believing - believing is seeing. That guy has a very strong belief which won't be changed any time soon. He'll do everything he can to "disprove" the spiritual and that's fine, it doesn't affect me in the slightest.

About money - yes there are many new agey types out there with no real ability and are just scammers. The sad fact is that you need money to exist in this world which means if you do have a spiritual talent, whatever it may be, you usually have to charge money for it. That's so you can afford to eat. In the old days you'd survive because your tribe or local village actually needed your services and they'd give you food for them, but that's not the case in our current society.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Cecil u sound very intellectual and I respect you.
Seriously, it's not about me not respecting your beliefs or whatever, its just that THIS IS A MENTAL HEALTH FORUM, not pseudoscience pseudophilosophy.

Subjective experience is very important. But it is important to know objective reality too so we can fight illnesses, agree?

NDE OBE is all experiences people have in their minds, u cant say NO u didnt, but was it just a fantasy or something else? HERE science comes in, and currently, sorry spiritual folks, its not looking bright


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Copeful said:


> Cecil u sound very intellectual and I respect you.
> Seriously, it's not about me not respecting your beliefs or whatever, its just that THIS IS A MENTAL HEALTH FORUM, not pseudoscience pseudophilosophy.


This is a forum for people to discuss different ideas about how to heal through this painful situation we call Depersonalisation. My way has worked for me so far and I like to share that with other people. I also like to talk to other like minded people as well as hearing completely different ideas I've never thought of before.



> Subjective experience is very important. But it is important to know objective reality too so we can fight illnesses, agree?


Again this is something we have very different views on. I don't believe in "illnesses" and I don't believe in objective reality.



> NDE OBE is all experiences people have in their minds, u cant say NO u didnt, but was it just a fantasy or something else? HERE science comes in, and currently, sorry spiritual folks, its not looking bright


Science can't even begin to start exploring these ideas in any real sense. Once again, because its built from the ground up to exlude such possibilities. Until science changes, all of these areas are not approachable by science.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok so Im a figment of ur imagination? damn, there u lost intellectual points =\ funny how SCIENCE has to change, reality never changes. So why should the approach that gives us evolution and developement change?
Stupid idiot wanting darkages back thinking spirituality is good. lol


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Copeful said:


> Ok so Im a figment of ur imagination? damn, there u lost intellectual points =\ funny how SCIENCE has to change, reality never changes. So why should the approach that gives us evolution and developement change?
> Stupid idiot wanting darkages back thinking spirituality is good. lol


You're a figment of my imagination and I'm a figment of yours  In fact we are all collectively figments of each other's imagination and so is the world. That's because we create our own realities and we collectively create the world.

Science needs to change, so does spirituality, so does everything. Everything constantly changes, even reality. 1000 years ago the internet was not even the wildest dream of the most crazy person, yet here we are instantly messaging people from the other side of the planet  Reality has changed since then. Reality is constantly changing.

Evolution is just a theory. That's why its called the Theory of Evolution. Again, some evidence could come along tomorrow to disprove it all. I'm not saying that its not accurate, I'm just saying its a belief and an idea and those can and will change over time. I'm not saying Science doesn't have good qualities, I'm saying it doesn't have all of the answers and isn't the whole story. Really its going to be when the schism between science and spirituality is healed that humanity will be on the right track


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Shit DR raelly killed you
Sad but true..


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

CECIL said:


> I'm not saying Science doesn't have good qualities, I'm saying it doesn't have all of the answers and isn't the whole story. Really its going to be when the schism between science and spirituality is healed that humanity will be on the right track


Cecil, I agree with you 1000%. Thank you for that.

Most intelligent spiritual people believe in science, but almost no scientists believe in spirituality...why is that?

It seems that we have the best of both worlds, and they just have half. The whole world and everything it encompasses cannot be proved through the scientific method. Why does it need to be, anyway? What does that mean if everything is scientifically provable? What does that add to our lives?

I don't care if James Randi can't prove my spiritual experience. That doesn't change my reality...it's still real to me. And anyone who attempts to prove their supernatural powers for 1 million dollars is probably a nut anyhow. Right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

DreamLife said:


> CECIL said:
> 
> 
> > *Most* intelligent spiritual people believe in science, but *almost* no scientists believe in spirituality...why is that?


More evidence please.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Cause spiritual people cannot deny the obvious, unless their completely in loss of touch with reality such as CECIL.
but reason scientists doesn't take things on blind faith is because it's in 99,99% cases wrong.
Science is about discovering exploring and understanding.

A scientist would go to the street, look both ways to ensure no cars where coming.
Spirituality is about closing your eyes and walk across the street.

No it's not up to James Randi to prove or disprove your claims, burden of proof is on the one who is claiming to have spiritual powers or spiritual experiences.

NDE OBE's has been recreated with drugs, magnets and g powers. So it's 100% natural. Seems supernatural but it's all a brain hallucination.

emotions = exist 100% = NATURAL

So fuck all of your superstitious, we do not live in the 10th century OK?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Copeful said:


> A scientist would go to the street, look both ways to ensure no cars where coming.
> Spirituality is about closing your eyes and walk across the street.


Really poor metaphor. Actually I approach spirituality similarly to how I did science. If I am trying to develop some sort of ability, I demand confirmation first. Otherwise, how do you know you are just not making this shit up? Spiritual people have doubts - often very deep ones. Scientists have doubts too, but instead of relying on their intuition and their self confidence, they hide behind the scientific method to eliminate any sense of humanity from what they are doing.



> No it's not up to James Randi to prove or disprove your claims, burden of proof is on the one who is claiming to have spiritual powers or spiritual experiences.


There is no burden of proof. Like DreamLife said, we don't need to prove ourselves to skeptical scientists.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

well, I dno about your selfdeluded abilities. but if u seriously, could prove it. WHY TEH FUCK DONT you go to randi: say eyo mafacker I got abilities gimmie your 1million and then Go FOR IT.

No, scientist are humans, but when it comes to truth, you gotta put your own opinions aside.

Otherwise we'd be living like Hitler wanted it. I SAY; YOU LISTEN.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Ive seen an asian guy on tv who could channel chi so good it was retarded. He showed what he does and they filmed it and measured the temperature. He would wrap a wet cloth around foil and he got the temperature to over 200 degrees sending chi through his hands and you could see the steam coming off it. So i dont know what the hell youre talkin about.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

??? op

So what if people can't prove supernatural things? Isn't that's why they're called 'supernatural'?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Wim Hoff using Tibetan heat meditation Tummo






John Chang using Qi

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aos0hnwiHt8

Although I don't believe in the supernatural but there are some things science hasn't work out yet


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

sunyata samsara said:


> Wim Hoff using Tibetan heat meditation Tummo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet you found the guy i was talking about, hes the one in the second vid. That shits wild.


----------

